# Puppy is finally home!!



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

After driving over 15 hours each way, our new puppy "Lexi" is finally home.
She is soooo cute and well worth the drive!


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

YAY! Congratulations!! Welcome home Lexi!!! She's absolutely precious and I think I speak for everyone when I say that I can't wait to see more pictures of her! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a doll.......... Congratulations! look forward to hearing about your new baby


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow 15 hours each way !!! Where did you get her? She is very, very pretty. Congratulations. Have fun !!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, Lexi is beautiful. 

All these new adorable puppies are making me want another one.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Lexi is lovely,she looks very much like our Nellie when we first brought her home.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Wow 15 hours each way !!! Where did you get her? She is very, very pretty. Congratulations. Have fun !!


She is a "Florida Girl" from Tampa. And boy does she hate the cold weather here. She just shakes and shivers when she has to go out. I'm off to get her a sweater!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!! Is this to be another show baby? She is a looker for sure, we do need more pictures.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Congrats!!! Is this to be another show baby? She is a looker for sure, we do need more pictures.


Thanks! Yes, we plan to show her. We'll work on getting Izzie's "Grand" while we show the puppy.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

What a little doll!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, she sure is gorgeous!

We just drove 8 Hrs each way to get our Pup this weekend and it took us about 2 days to recover, I can't imagine a 15 hr drive each way!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww congratulations!!!! She looks just like my Tillie did when she was a baby!! and I drove 10 hrs each way!! well worth the trip!!
Look forward to MORE pictures!!! and stories of puppy antics!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! Lexi is beautiful!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't wait to hear (and see) more about Lexi. She is beautiful.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Gorgeous little girl! Congrats! Bet Izzie will adopt her like the little sister she is


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

congratulations! I'd love to see more pictures.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

This is from the ride home. She didn't like the car.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a precious girl!


----------



## busymom (Nov 25, 2011)

She is adorable! Congratulations! :biggrin1:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

What a sweetie. She's beautiful.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Most don't seem to like the car at first and that is some long ride. Do you think she will hold her color?


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Most don't seem to like the car at first and that is some long ride. Do you think she will hold her color?


It was a VERY long ride. The day after Christmas traffic was unbelievable.

I would love for her to hold her color but imagine she will probably lighten.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

She just has to be a girl.Look at her long sweeping eye lashes!So pretty.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

New picture of Lexi.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Such an adorable little girl.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Lexi is so cute. Have lots of fun with her.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

awwwwwwww. she is so beautiful!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

such a pretty little thing!!! Growing up so fast!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

She's a beauty. Congratulations!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

She's beautiful! Puppy fever!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She's already grown a bit, they just grow-up too fast. She is getting even prettier, it thats possible.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

what a cutie!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She is beautiful!! I can't wait to meet her (and you! ), I hope you will join us at one of our play dates this summer  Did you join the Meetup group? I changed the settings so you don't have to upload a picture, I know that was a problem for a few people registering.

http://www.meetup.com/HamptonRoadsHavanese/

What a doll baby!

Kara


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Would love to join one of the play dates this summer. I'll try the Meetup group again.



Thumper said:


> She is beautiful!! I can't wait to meet her (and you! ), I hope you will join us at one of our play dates this summer  Did you join the Meetup group? I changed the settings so you don't have to upload a picture, I know that was a problem for a few people registering.
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/HamptonRoadsHavanese/
> 
> ...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a beauty she is, and there's a regal air about her.


----------

